
Unit Testing Games - smacktoward
https://grumpygamer.com/unit_testing_games
======
Pulcinella
Related: Automated testing for League of Legends
[https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/automated-testing-
lea...](https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/automated-testing-league-
legends)

And the HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11601278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11601278)

